# supprimer le texte sous les icônes



## Delgesu (9 Mars 2012)

Salut !
Pour les icônes sur le bureau, je ne trouve pas comment en enlever le nom qui les décrit (genre "Dossier important") Je souhaite des icônes tout simples, sans rien d'écrit à côté ou dessous.

J'en profite pour poser une seconde question   J'ai vu que certains suppriment l'icône du disque dur de leur bureau. Je ne suis pas suffisamment débile pour jeter bêtement cette icône dans la corbeille (et la vider  ) , mais quel est donc la méthode la plus orthodoxe ?  (amen)
@ pluche, ô amis pommés.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2012)

Finder puis Préférences et tu décoches l'affichage du disque dur

Pour supprimer le nom sous les icônes, il "suffit" de changer les noms et de les remplacer par des espaces

Par contre, chaque fichier ou dossier devra avoir un nom différent, donc il faut mettre plus ou moins d'espaces pour chaque fichier


----------

